# QBTC.U



## Juggernaut92 (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello all,

I tried searching for this bitcoin fund on this forum but did not find much and wanted to make a post about it. I was interested in putting some money into this but wanted to know other people's thoughts on this.

Will the price of this stock/fund go up in proportion to the price of bitcoin or is it not like that? Also, would you put your money into this or wait for someone established like vanguard to make a ETF on cryptocurrency/bitcoin?

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

QBTC.U should track Bitcoin in USD. However, I know at times because of demand it has traded at a significant premium to net asset value. So it will likely go up with Bitcoin if Bitcoin goes up. It will also go down with Bitcoin and that is a very important point to remember.

I know people who use QBTC and QBTC.U for Bitcoin exposure. It allows you to put Bitcoin in registered accounts easily. 

Hopefully, their internal and external security is good and they don't end up losing Bitcoins for any reason.


----------



## Juggernaut92 (Aug 9, 2020)

I see. Yes I know one risky thing about bitcoin is it can be extremely volatile so I may just hold a little bit at first. Thanks for the info.


----------

